
The Bitcoin Lightning Network might save cryptocurrency from itself - sanefive
https://beincrypto.com/the-bitcoin-lightning-network-might-save-cryptocurrency-from-itself/
======
reviewingnre
LN is vapor-ware (borderline fraudulent) that Blockstream is pushing to help
kill bitcoin, not save it.

Bitcoin is (was) peer-to-peer digital cash, all it took was Greg Maxwell
hijacking the github repo and capping the blocksize to kill the project.

The idea lives on in other projects but the Bitcoin project died with the
blockstream takeover.

~~~
jraedisch
How is it killing Bitcoin? Any arguments, or just trolling? There are at least
two alternatives to the Blockstream implementation you can choose from, and LN
has the potential to become better cash than Bitcoin (or any hard fork so far)
alone could have become, since not every transaction has to be recorded on the
blockchain.

------
carloscancab
rather than anything saving anything, I see it as a necessary step

